# Cinema EOS 1D & EOS C500 for NAB



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 11, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/04/cinema-eos-1d-eos-c500-for-nab/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/04/cinema-eos-1d-eos-c500-for-nab/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/04/cinema-eos-1d-eos-c500-for-nab/"></a></div>
<p><strong>NAB 2012

</strong>Canon will be introducing two new cameras for NAB. I’ve been reading a lot of the tips coming in and trying to make sense of it, thankfully someone else has received some of the same information and has.</p>
<p>We should see an official announcement on Thursday.</p>
<p><strong>Canon Cinema EOS 1D

</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Full Frame</li>
<li>ALL-I, IPB and MJPEG 4K.</li>
<li>Log Profiles</li>
<li>Super35 Crop Mode</li>
<li>Compatible with cinema lenses</li>
<li>Priced around $10,000</li>
</ul>
<p><strong> Canon EOS C500</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>To compete with RED Epic</li>
<li>4K at 120fps EOS RAW via 3G HD-SDI</li>
<li>At 60 fps EOS RAW from the C500 is 12 bit.</li>
<li>Priced around $35,000</li>
</ul>
<div><strong>New Cinema Lenses

</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>15.5-47mm T2.2</li>
<li>30-105mm T2.2</li>
</ul>
<p>I’ve seen a range in pricing between $12,000 and $20,000 for the above lenses.</p>
</div>
<p><strong>Source: [<a href="http://www.eoshd.com/content/7846/canon-set-to-announce-4k-120fps-raw-c500-and-a-cinema-1d-dslr-specs-and-price-revealed" target="_blank">EOSHD</a>]</strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## bp (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Cinema EOS 1D & EOS C500 for NAB*

oof
Wish I was one of those people to whom $10k doesn't mean much.


----------



## Stu_bert (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Cinema EOS 1D & EOS C500 for NAB*

Interesting, higher res than a 1DX - be interested to see how close it might be to the 5D III sensor and how it performs.....

How many 1DX pre-owners might have second thoughts??


----------



## JR (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Cinema EOS 1D & EOS C500 for NAB*



Stu_bert said:


> Interesting, higher res than a 1DX - be interested to see how close it might be to the 5D III sensor and how it performs.....
> 
> How many 1DX pre-owners might have second thoughts??



It all depends on how it performs for still pictures. I also wonder if this will be the High Megapixel camera we were told about a few months ago that was coming in 2012. The price seem steep a bit but Canon seem to be on a mission regarding the video market.


----------



## JR (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Cinema EOS 1D & EOS C500 for NAB*

Graig when you say Thursday you mean tomorrow?


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Cinema EOS 1D & EOS C500 for NAB*

Hmm that cropped video mode is what the 5D3 desperately needs. The 1D Cinema already has detail and reach just from being 4k, while the 5D3 would gain new reach and, likely, detail from a 1.6x crop 1920x1080 mode using 2x2 sampling of C300-style. Why Canon marketing? Why?


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Cinema EOS 1D & EOS C500 for NAB*

That's nice and all but Canon really needs to put a serious offering in the 3K-6K range.


----------



## JR (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Cinema EOS 1D & EOS C500 for NAB*



DavidRiesenberg said:


> That's nice and all but Canon really needs to put a serious offering in the 3K-6K range.



Not to mention...at the end of the day...they can announced all sort of cool camera, but they need to produce them and deliver them. Will these new model have the same faith as the 1DX and be available in 6+ month!?!?!?!?


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Cinema EOS 1D & EOS C500 for NAB*

I'm still saying this is 5d3 sensor in a 1dx body with the dual digi5s. 

And as far as the price goes, it looks like the Canon video guys Katanna blades were sharper than the Cinemas EOS guys. 

Then again, at $10K it will at least make RED scarlet obsolete.


----------



## Astro (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Cinema EOS 1D & EOS C500 for NAB*

why needs a camera for video a higher megapixel count then a camera for still shooter?
i mean they call it cinema not studio!

still shooters would love a higher MP camera but get only 1MP more after 3 years and video guys who don´t need it get what.... even more then 22MP maybe? 

is this all about pixel binning or what?


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Cinema EOS 1D & EOS C500 for NAB*

Binning for sure.


----------



## Canon-F1 (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Cinema EOS 1D & EOS C500 for NAB*

the wealthy video crowd will be happy.

i would only wish canon had something exciting for us still shooters too.

don´t get me wrong the 5D MK3 is a nice upgrade from the 5D MK2.
but to be honest it´s nothing that gets me overly excited.

i don´t really need the better high iso performance and for my studio or landscape shots the 5D MK2 autofocus is good enough. i mayb buy the 5D MK3 at the end of the year anyway.. if there is no 5X.


----------



## transpo1 (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Cinema EOS 1D & EOS C500 for NAB*



HurtinMinorKey said:


> I'm still saying this is 5d3 sensor in a 1dx body with the dual digi5s.
> 
> And as far as the price goes, it looks like the Canon video guys Katanna blades were sharper than the Cinemas EOS guys.
> 
> Then again, at $10K it will at least make RED scarlet obsolete.



Doubt this will make RED Scarlet obsolete. It appears that the $10,000 model will only have compressed 4k, not raw like the c500, if we are to believe these specs. That will not satisfy Scarlet shooters unless it is very, very good.

Hope at least the c100 has clean HDMI out. I think consumers Katana blades will come out if not...


----------



## AG (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Cinema EOS 1D & EOS C500 for NAB*



transpo1 said:


> Doubt this will make RED Scarlet obsolete. It appears that the $10,000 model will only have compressed 4k, not raw like the c500, if we are to believe these specs. That will not satisfy Scarlet shooters unless it is very, very good.
> 
> Hope at least the c100 has clean HDMI out. I think consumers Katana blades will come out if not...



The only thing that would satisfy a Red user is another Red camera. They are an "elite" bunch with a beta camera that has more issues than a pregnant teen. 

Im guessing no too clean HDMI also. Its MJPEG so it will be capture to dual CF card similar to how the C300 does atm.


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Cinema EOS 1D & EOS C500 for NAB*

I haven't seen a market this competitive since the widgets in my econ 101 textbook.


----------



## Neeneko (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Cinema EOS 1D & EOS C500 for NAB*



Canon-F1 said:


> i would only wish canon had something exciting for us still shooters too.



My guess is that people looking for an exciting still camera are going to be out of luck for another cycle or two, at least from Canon. And with Sony's massive loss this year we might see some scaling back from that competition, so we are likely to see some serious stagnation for a while.


----------



## Bob Howland (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Cinema EOS 1D & EOS C500 for NAB*

So is the Cinema 1D going to also serve as Canon's high resolution studio and landscape still camera...for $10,000? This thing could have 39MP+.


----------



## gene_can_sing (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Cinema EOS 1D & EOS C500 for NAB*

I seriously HOPE they keep the megapixels down. High Megapixels = bad video because of the downscaling that is needed.

Make it 22 mpx MAX. I was hoping it would not be more than 18 mpx.

I was also hoping the price would be around 7K, not 10K.


----------



## Axilrod (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Cinema EOS 1D & EOS C500 for NAB*

The supposed zooms don't really make sense considering they are faster than the $40k+ cinema zooms that they released with the C300. And I just can't believe they are going to try to sell a DSLR body for $10k, something doesn't sound right about some of this.


----------



## AG (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Cinema EOS 1D & EOS C500 for NAB*



gene_can_sing said:


> I seriously HOPE they keep the megapixels down. High Megapixels = bad video because of the downscaling that is needed.
> 
> Make it 22 mpx MAX. I was hoping it would not be more than 18 mpx.
> 
> I was also hoping the price would be around 7K, not 10K.



Atm the pricing is speculation so it could possibly come down to the $7 mark. more than likely $8500 range but still better than $10k.

When they say higher MP everyone thinks straight away about the 1D or 5 etc. But this is not a photography camera its the Cinema EOS range. So that means that all it has to do is have more MP than the 8MP C300.


----------



## Axilrod (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Cinema EOS 1D & EOS C500 for NAB*



JR said:


> It all depends on how it performs for still pictures. I also wonder if this will be the High Megapixel camera we were told about a few months ago that was coming in 2012. The price seem steep a bit but Canon seem to be on a mission regarding the video market.



This is all Cinema EOS stuff, I seriously doubt it was built with still images or photographers in mind.


----------



## AG (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Cinema EOS 1D & EOS C500 for NAB*



Axilrod said:


> This is all Cinema EOS stuff, I seriously doubt it was built with still images or photographers in mind.



Just another reason why we need a Cinema EOS/ Film section of these forums.


----------



## Axilrod (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Cinema EOS 1D & EOS C500 for NAB*

Well I guess these rumors seem to be confirmed on EOSHD, bummer. I really can't believe they're going to ask $10k for a DSLR body.


----------



## Chewy734 (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Cinema EOS 1D & EOS C500 for NAB*



JR said:


> Graig when you say Thursday you mean tomorrow?



Yeah, tomorrow morning, hopefully. NAB starts this weekend.


----------



## JR (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Cinema EOS 1D & EOS C500 for NAB*



Axilrod said:


> JR said:
> 
> 
> > It all depends on how it performs for still pictures. I also wonder if this will be the High Megapixel camera we were told about a few months ago that was coming in 2012. The price seem steep a bit but Canon seem to be on a mission regarding the video market.
> ...



yikes...just sad!


----------



## zackck (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Cinema EOS 1D & EOS C500 for NAB*

-Hello? Canon? Can we have the EOS 1D-X shipped before announcing new products? THANKS.


----------



## Shnookums (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Cinema EOS 1D & EOS C500 for NAB*



zackck said:


> -Hello? Canon? Can we have the EOS 1D-X shipped before announcing new products? THANKS.



Yeah... Next week they announce a Rebel that will ship before the 1Dx too? errr...


----------



## JR (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Cinema EOS 1D & EOS C500 for NAB*



Shnookums said:


> zackck said:
> 
> 
> > -Hello? Canon? Can we have the EOS 1D-X shipped before announcing new products? THANKS.
> ...



Dont get us started with the 1DX shipping :-[ :-[ :-[

Seems everything else is shipping before it!


----------



## Daniel Flather (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Cinema EOS 1D & EOS C500 for NAB*

4k RAW video, wow. Better buy the best machine to edit that stuff.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Cinema EOS 1D & EOS C500 for NAB*



Daniel Flather said:


> 4k RAW video, wow. Better buy the best machine to edit that stuff.


 
Yes, and to record it as well. The Sony FS700 is rumored to be 4K ready. This means you need not only a TBA firmware upgrade, but a separate proprietary recorder which is going to cost $$$ and only work with the Sony proprietary 4K output. They seem to have a knack for shooting themselves in the foot with expensive options that are required to make a product work and do not work on other brands.


----------



## DarkKnightNine (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Cinema EOS 1D & EOS C500 for NAB*

All this suggests to me is that Canon has gotten a taste of the ridiculous prices that people in the cinematography world are willing to pay and have become a money hungry entity. They don't innovate or revolutionize, they only capitalize. Yes I'm sure both camera will be heralded as the greatest thing of the moment (until something inevitably better comes out), but there is absolutely no reason for those price points other than the foolishness of the industry for which they are being marketed to. Unfortunately, Canon has been bitten by that bug and we are seeing the same kind of inflated prices on the still photography side. There was no reason for the 5D Mark III to be that expensive. Heck Nikon had to buy components from other manufacturers for the D800 and yet they were able to keep the pricing lower. It saddens me to see Canon go down this road because it means that these kind of inflated prices may continue and thus become the norm for us still camera folks.


----------



## Ranga (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Cinema EOS 1D & EOS C500 for NAB*

I use a 60D with EF-S 17 55 and EF 50 f/1.4. All the newer lenses and bodies have been priced out of my reach. 60D with magic lantern to me, is more useful than the 5D mk III. Id be willing to go up to $4500 for an EOS 1D. Ideal price would have been around $3000. I will leave the expensive toys for the rich boys/girls and rent out a Sony F3 kit or a Sony FS100 kit for less than $200 a day.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Cinema EOS 1D & EOS C500 for NAB*



DarkKnightNine said:


> All this suggests to me is that Canon has gotten a taste of the ridiculous prices that people in the cinematography world are willing to pay



Yup, it really is kinda ridiculous. However, historically, it probably _has_ actually cost that much for a lot of the equipment. After all, if you're going to be releasing a full feature length big movie, you better have the image quality (what defines that is left up to the cinematographer & director) to back it up. And that means really great lenses, lots of very well built tripods, dolly's, lighting (continuous! no fancy strobes for video to freeze the motion), all the people who have spent years learning how to use it, and the organization to bring it all together. 

So, while it would be really nice to see some prices come down for some of the stuff that seems like it's just a firmware update away, *cough*Magic Lantern*cough*, the reality is that the high margin stuff at the mid/high end is where they really want to be positioned. And to meet the tolerances expected, it will actually cost more to produce and ensure that nearly every single piece of equipment delivered meets the QA standards for that product.


----------



## Woody (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Cinema EOS 1D & EOS C500 for NAB*



DarkKnightNine said:


> They don't innovate or revolutionize, they only capitalize. Yes I'm sure both camera will be heralded as the greatest thing of the moment (until something inevitably better comes out), but there is absolutely no reason for those price points other than the foolishness of the industry for which they are being marketed to.



Well, at least we know Canon won't go under anytime soon... Their profit may fall due to the strong Yen and other natural calamities, but they sure know how to recuperate their loss in profits. ;D Sony, OTOH, is seriously bleeding.



DarkKnightNine said:


> Unfortunately, Canon has been bitten by that bug and we are seeing the same kind of inflated prices on the still photography side. There was no reason for the 5D Mark III to be that expensive.



It should be pointed out the prices of 5D3 vs D800 are not necessarily the same in every part of the world. In S.E. Asia, the D800 costs about US$100 MORE than the 5D3.


----------



## Ivar (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Cinema EOS 1D & EOS C500 for NAB*

Quite interesting.

Wasn't the reason for (somewhat questionable for 1Ds owners) merging the 1D and 1Ds to keep the costs down?

Now a similarily "megapixeled" with only some more video capabilities the new camera doesn't make sense, isn't it? Instead of the 1D & the 1Ds we would have the 1Dx and the 1DC(inema), history repeated. 
Wouldn't a high MP 1DxS made more sense?


----------



## simonfilm (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Cinema EOS 1D & EOS C500 for NAB*

Does anybody know what could be the price of the componets that make up a C500 that has a price of $35000?

Thank you very much!

Simon.


----------



## Canon-F1 (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Cinema EOS 1D & EOS C500 for NAB*



gene_can_sing said:


> I seriously HOPE they keep the megapixels down. High Megapixels = bad video because of the downscaling that is needed..



well that is not true, if you use pixel binning.
and 18 MP would not be the optimum for 4k.


----------



## Canon-F1 (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Cinema EOS 1D & EOS C500 for NAB*



simonfilm said:


> Does anybody know what could be the price of the componets that make up a C500 that has a price of $35000?
> 
> Thank you very much!




same that makes ARRI cost 60k-120k i guess...


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Cinema EOS 1D & EOS C500 for NAB*



simonfilm said:


> Does anybody know what could be the price of the componets that make up a C500 that has a price of $35000?
> 
> Thank you very much!
> 
> Simon.



I'd guess about $2000-$3000.


----------



## dichiaras (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Cinema EOS 1D & EOS C500 for NAB*



Canon Rumors said:


> Canon EOS C500
> 
> To compete with RED Epic
> 4K at 120fps EOS RAW via 3G HD-SDI
> ...



Great, that's just the upgrade from my 1100D I was waiting for. ;D


----------



## Musouka (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Cinema EOS 1D & EOS C500 for NAB*



Neeneko said:


> My guess is that people looking for an exciting still camera are going to be out of luck for another cycle or two, at least from Canon. And with Sony's massive loss this year we might see some scaling back from that competition, so we are likely to see some serious stagnation for a while.



Under the One Sony plan, the company is going to "focus on *digital imaging*, gaming and mobile for growth, until those three make up 70 percent of its total sales in 2014." (source, emphasis added) so we can expect the company to push forward in the digital imaging arena with competitive products.


----------



## Canon-F1 (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Cinema EOS 1D & EOS C500 for NAB*



Musouka said:


> Under the One Sony plan, the company is going to "focus on *digital imaging*, gaming and mobile for growth, until those three make up 70 percent of its total sales in 2014." (source, emphasis added) so we can expect the company to push forward in the digital imaging arena with competitive products.



question is.. focus on NEX or ALPHA?

will sony spend R&D on a sector (alpha) it will be very hard for them to compete?
they have to work on the lens lineup. im not sure that the results will justifie it.

but then... what do i know. 
i see only my surrounding and i don´t know a single person with a sony alpha.


----------



## mb66energy (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Cinema EOS 1D & EOS C500 for NAB*

My bet (from simply calculating ...):
It will have something around
8 Mio x 5.3 Mio pixels
to allow 2x2 or 4x4 binning for quad HD (2160)/4k and HD (1080)
resulting in 42 MPix.

So it will be the high MPix alternative to the 5D Mk III with enhanced
and future proof video capabilities. And the studio cam for Hi Res stills. And an
alternative to other full frame cameras with roughly 40 MPix. And hopefully
a small raw with 10MPix with binning: Each resulting pixel created from1 red, 1
blue and 2 green photosites.


----------



## Ranga (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Cinema EOS 1D & EOS C500 for NAB*

This is what the Sony FS700 has to offer for $8000 but 4k would come as a firmware upgrade that has to be purchased. 

This is what u get for the price......


ISO 500 (0 dB) to ISO 16,000 (30 dB) sensitivity

Cranks from 1 to 960 fps for fast motion to super-slow motion

Four ND filter levels: clear, 2, 4 & 6 stops

Four HyperGamma settings (same as F3)

WorldCam 50/60Hz systems

Exmor Super 35mm sensor 11.6-megapixles

Effective pixels (photo): approx. 8,400,000 pixels (16:9) or approx. 7,100,000 pixels (4:3)

Low aliasing (grossly over sampled HD)

Runs cool, no grain and no fan noise

Large buttons and switches with orange backgrounds for easy auto/manual distinction

Arri Rossette with micro-adjusting (for connecting grips, etc.)

Face detection

Auto/manual iris and focus with Sony lenses (lenses sold separately)

Features dual XLR inputs, a DC input, an FMU port for flash memory unit, SD / MemoryStick card slot, BNC connector 
and HDMI output

Removable grip features four easy-to-use buttons including Start/Stop, Photo, 4x/8x expandable focus and push-button auto iris

Display offers video/film selections for distance (meters/feet), sensitivity (dB gain/ ISO) and shutter (speed/angle)

BNC connector offers 3G/HD-SDI and a planned future firmware upgrade will enable 4K data-stream output

Camera supports 1920 x 1080/60p full HD recording and still image capture


----------



## mb66energy (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Cinema EOS 1D & EOS C500 for NAB*



simonfilm said:


> Does anybody know what could be the price of the componets that make up a C500 that has a price of $35000?
> 
> Thank you very much!
> 
> Simon.



I worked in elementary particle physics 20 years ago. There I learned a little bit about data handling with large data sets at very high bandwidths of signal acquisition.

Look at a sensor of 8 MPix which has to be read out 60 times a second. You have to do 480 Million 12 or 14 bit deep analog to digital conversions after transferring the analog signals from the photosites to the acquisition and conversion electronics. The analog signal has to be precise within 0.05 percent if you need 10 bit precision.

That is a hard job, just today. 20 years ago we paid for an oscilloscop with 500 MHz bandwidth and 1000 million samples per second (just 8 bit depth) 30 000 German marks - means sth. like 30 000 EUR/$ today. That scope had a monochrome display, no 8 MPix CCD or CMOS sensor, needed 200 watts of power and was sized like a PC. Weight: 12 kilograms. It was tiny compared to the competitors!

Todays cameras need much higher precision and include a lot of other critical components. Yes, technology has advanced, but circuit board design is a very time consuming procedure for thes products and we have seen a lot of advance in power consumption down to some watts - making the devices hand holdable with a 2 hr power source.

I am no specialist in these modern data acquisition systems but I if I remember prices, sizes and efforts 20 years ago just to sample some signal ... the price of 600 EUR/$ for an EOS 600D is a joke for what you get for.

C500 will provide - compared to a 600D - much better circuitry for cleaner signals and 4 times the video resolution resulting in 4 times of data acquisition speed. Getting 4 times faster data acquisition doesn't cost 4 times the money, efforts and therefore prices rise dramatically with speed - compare it to the processor cost 10 years ago where you payd twice the price for a 10 percent higher CPU frequency.

Best - Michael


----------



## psolberg (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Cinema EOS 1D & EOS C500 for NAB*

all very expensive and as expected, way out of the range of most people  That's the price of 4K. still want it now?


----------



## JR (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Cinema EOS 1D & EOS C500 for NAB*



Ivar said:


> Quite interesting.
> 
> Wasn't the reason for (somewhat questionable for 1Ds owners) merging the 1D and 1Ds to keep the costs down?
> 
> ...



Totally! For us still shooters that is...i think this has a lot to do with the market positionning that Canon wants to do. They likely felt that say they have two pro style body in the lineup, would be more lucrative to position one for still and one for video, instead of having two for still like in the past. I am curious to see where this will lead us, and if the new video model might surprise us on their quality for still pictures even if not marketed as such...


----------



## dstppy (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Cinema EOS 1D & EOS C500 for NAB*



JR said:


> Will these new model have the same faith as the 1DX and be available in 6+ month!?!?!?!?



Honestly, the T5i will be announced before all of the new $3500+ body supply issues are sorted out. Let's hope Canon isn't spreading themselves too thin financially and manufacuturing-wise. If there's any significant delay on availability of the new lower end rebel(s) after announcement, then the answer would appear to be 'yes'.


----------



## Ivar (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Cinema EOS 1D & EOS C500 for NAB*

I can't help but: we could have a brilliant _photo_camera here !

Just replace the video with an ordinary one to make the price sensible. 



mb66energy said:


> My bet (from simply calculating ...):
> It will have something around
> 8 Mio x 5.3 Mio pixels
> to allow 2x2 or 4x4 binning for quad HD (2160)/4k and HD (1080)
> ...


----------



## messus (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Cinema EOS 1D & EOS C500 for NAB*

Makes absolutely NO SENSE with more megapixels than the 1DX on a FF video DSLR !
Maxium 8-9Megapixels would be sufficient for 4K video and would provide excellent
low light conditions! Totally strategic miss and WAY to expensive!!

I can understand some people demand higher megapixel count, but NOT on the 4K video DSLR,
totally wrong direction!

Also I why no RAW video? Writing simultaneous to two or more UDMA7 cards (300MBps) should be sufficient for that. Like some other cameras from Panasonic.

Completely disappointing if these specs are right!

update: And looks like they are according to dpreview.

And since 18megapixels you have to crop down to APS-H (1.3x) to avoid extra cpu usage in downscaling, and then you can not use your 14mm fully, or your 24mm 1.4 !!!


----------



## EYEONE (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Cinema EOS 1D & EOS C500 for NAB*

Anyone posted this yet?

http://www.dpreview.com/news/2012/04/12/Canon-EOS-1D-C-4K-capable-DSLR


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Cinema EOS 1D & EOS C500 for NAB*



Ivar said:


> Wasn't the reason for (somewhat questionable for 1Ds owners) merging the 1D and 1Ds to keep the costs down?



No, the reason wasn't to 'keep costs down' per se. The 1D series used an APS-H sensor which was, in many ways, a compromise sensor enabling a lower cost of production, indirectly resulting in 'greater reach' (crop factor) and corresponding loss of wide angle capability.



Ivar said:


> Now a similarily "megapixeled" with only some more video capabilities the new camera doesn't make sense, isn't it?



Maybe not, but that's *exactly* what was just announced...


----------



## preppyak (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Cinema EOS 1D & EOS C500 for NAB*



Ranga said:


> This is what the Sony FS700 has to offer for $8000 but 4k would come as a firmware upgrade that has to be purchased.
> 
> This is what u get for the price......
> 
> BNC connector offers 3G/HD-SDI and a planned future firmware upgrade will enable 4K data-stream output


Yeah, I love that Sony put out their specs originally to get people to go "holy crap, 4k video for $8k", and then the truth is that they took the RED approach. For an additional x thousand dollars, you can get a camera that actually does what its supposed to do. With proprietary connections that change your workflow

Also, I figured to get that kind of FPS, they've be giving up on something...looks like low ISO is what they gave up. Should be a good camera for someone shooting action, but, impractical for most other shoots.


----------

